# Can I hang a gate off of a 6ft cinder block wall?



## Wino619 (Jul 12, 2018)

I need to hang a gate off of a 6ft cinder block wall. I have a 9 ft span I need to cover. How would I go about it? The gate will latch on to a small 3 foot section of 6ft tall fence thats attached to home on oneside and a 4x4 attached to some type of braket anchored in concrete at the other.


----------



## Wino619 (Jul 12, 2018)

YEs I know thats not the right way to attched that 4x4 to the bracket but this is just a temp fixs as we need to bring don this fence for more work to be done in our backyard.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

It *may* work as long as you put a wheel under the end of the gate to support it. Even then, one would have to be careful opening and closing it. Who does the block wall belong to ?


----------



## Wino619 (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for the response. The wall belongs to both my neighbor and me. We just went in 50/50 on it. But he paid a little extra for that little bit of color block. And that's the block I want to hang the gate to. What is the issue I need to be on the lookout for? Should I go with a split gate instead?

Thanks again
Wino


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I would not do it without a serious footer in the ground,
like a 12" sonotube maybe 3 or 4ft deep and #5 rebar
connecting the block to the footer and the block filled
completely with cement.
also, I would go with two gates to lessen the chance of overloading
the stress points. for a single gate, the support wheel is a must.
but also it must roll on even, level concrete or asphalt surface.
rolling in dirt will wear out the ground in two days.
unless - the attachment points at the post have flex hinges,
so it can roll on uneven surfaces without breaking anything.
yep - been there done that !!!!!!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*posting your 'where' as the site asks is a great aid in getting the best solution from the brotherhood,,, me ? i'd hang p/t'd 2 x 4 & attach the gate to it rather'n directly to conc block,,, wheel's a nice touch,,, doubtful its cinder block - probably conc blk*


----------

